

How much does a startup cost? - onecreativenerd
http://opani.com/dirk/crunch-acquisitions/results/#key=(reduce)
Some crunchbase data mining that comes up with a simple model for pricing a startup.
======
jpdoctor
Back during the 2000 bubble, folks started companies where the payoff in the
biz plan was based on $1M per employee. Therefore the goal became hiring, and
salaries/signing bonuses became stupid.

The bubble bursting was actually a boon for companies with honest-to-god
businesses.

------
Loic
Yes, you have been using R to do the stats, but please, take a look at the
results, not a single significant parameter! This is a bit sad, because it
looks like you are doing something great at Opani, but this post is not really
showing it.

~~~
opani
t-values above 2 typically correspond to p<0.05. Employees are an important
factor: p(t=2.98, df=62)=0.004, raised capital is not: p(t=0.27, df=62)=0.78.
Standard errors of the estimates are also reported.

------
asianexpress
Does anyone know if this panel was recorded? Curious to hear or read a
transcript.

~~~
opani
[http://www.orricktotalaccess.vidcaster.com/FRq/ma-acqui-
hire...](http://www.orricktotalaccess.vidcaster.com/FRq/ma-acqui-hires-panel-
event-1062011/)

------
malbs
We all witnessed one example where the start up "cost" about $200,000, and
failed.

How long is a piece of string?

